
They Write the Right Stuff - zen53
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/06/writestuff.html?page=0%2C3
======
larrywright
I read this article years ago, in the print magazine. The process they go
through is extreme overkill for 99% of applications, but it is interesting to
see what level of rigor is required for applications where failure of your
code is really not an option.

Best quote in the article:

"If the software isn't perfect, some of the people we go to meetings with
might die."

Puts all the code I've ever worked on in perspective.

Last note - the link above doesn't go to the beginning of the article, but
rather the middle.

